# Eldercare Enclosure



## hopefoot (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay, Lucy, my female Chinese that the cats brought to me 3 weeks ago is now showing signs of aging. I read in Keeping Aliens (which is an awesome little book, thank you) that their little feet may break off! Ack! And their wings will flake. Her wings are flaking, she's lost the use of one of her front feet, was hanging from the screen by her raptorial claw instead and having a hard time with that because it kept sticking in the screen and now she's taken to hanging out in the branches and on the plant more. And one of her back feet looks like it's starting to flake too. So. In the book it mentions that these are normal signs of aging and that it's good to have horizontal surfaces in the cage for an old gal to hang out on. I started by putting one box in there. I have many other boxes that I can add. So. Should I? What's the best set up for her?

I've attached a picture of what I've got now.

View attachment 2490


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like you've got a lucky girl there.


----------



## hierodula (Oct 24, 2012)

LAMB VINDALOOO  bought it the other day. sorry off topic :blush: I think youre doing everything you can for her which is good. After a while, they let you rap em up in a towel and they just sit there.


----------



## hopefoot (Oct 24, 2012)

It's good, cheap and spicy!


----------



## hierodula (Oct 24, 2012)

hopefoot said:


> It's good, cheap and spicy!


I love indian food! maybe its because im indian XD


----------



## Sticky (Oct 25, 2012)

Sticky had a "finger" that stuck out sideways. I called it his Old man finger. It was cute. He lived in a net cage and had an easy time climbing.

I like the tank, but I would suggest extra dirt or thick bedding on the floor so if she falls she will have a softer landing.the glass is slippery for an old lady.Put a paper towel around the box so she can get a better grip on it.

The sticks are good and so is the plant. I tried plants and they died on me! You have the touch. Have fun with your old lady, enjoy her to the end.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, now I'm hungry for Indian again.  

I would lay a paper towel in the bottom of the tank. She may spend more time down there and it will give her something to grip as well as create a layer between her and the cold glass. I find many times mine won't mind just sitting on a flat surface in old age. Some refuse to give up on hanging so I will let them lay on their back on paper towel and place branches over them that they can pretend to hang onto. It really helps them to feel secure.

Always sad to watch them lose mobility. Just remember that you gave her a good full life and lots of love. That's the best we can do.


----------



## hopefoot (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Sticky and Precarious, paper towels it is.

The plant is living because it gets misted twice a day too!


----------



## petoly (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't think mantises can have spicy currey. You can try just watch for tiny little bursts of fire coming out of their butts.


----------



## hopefoot (Oct 26, 2012)

That would be cool!  Mantid dragons!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 27, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Some refuse to give up on hanging so I will let them lay on their back on paper towel and place branches over them that they can pretend to hang onto. It really helps them to feel secure.


That is so sweet.I have found my fake plants are some of my favorite spots for aging ones. They seem to do especially good in my fern one because it is soft if they are resting on top yet has lots of easy places to get their claws around and hook their legs if they want to hang.


----------

